# Removing pedals from old bikes



## octopoose (May 10, 2012)

Anyone have any good tool suggestions? My tools never seem thin enough to fit in the space btw the arm and pedal. I've struggled with this for a while. I know they are threaded different directions, but when it comes to removing, is there a rule of thumb so I know I'm wrenching the correct direction on the correct pedal?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 10, 2012)

Pedals are removed with the rule of thumb up and back.
You need to get the Park tool (size 15) at your local bike store...it is sturdy and with significant leverage.
Cheaper, thinner double sided ones will wear out.
Chris


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 10, 2012)

I agree- spring for a Park or VAR pedal wrench.  I used to use a ground down open end wrench and pipe cheater.


----------



## how (May 10, 2012)

Ya wanna go the cheap way,,go to a chain Auto Parts store for 5 bucks you get a 5 or 6 wrench set,,and since they are cheap,,they are thin lol and they fit,,sometimes you can find these sets at flea markets for low as 2 bucks  a set,,

most vintage american made bikes take American standard wrenches not Metric,,,but you can buy a set of each since they are so cheap,,,for American made bikes most pedals use a 9/16 wrench


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2012)

Go to a flea market and buy a cheap open end wrench and grind it  down the thickness to fit.Total investment about a buck.


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2012)

vincev said:


> Go to a flea market and buy a cheap open end wrench and grind it  down the thickness to fit.Total investment about a buck.




A buck's too much. I use my teeth and just bite 'em off. Don't start Vince! I'm trying to stay on topic and be helpful. Don't start!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2012)

Flush this thread in the crapper.Its all downhill now. Dave ,it looks like you have chewed off too many over the years.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 11, 2012)

octopoose said:


> Anyone have any good tool suggestions? My tools never seem thin enough to fit in the space btw the arm and pedal. I've struggled with this for a while. I know they are threaded different directions, but when it comes to removing, is there a rule of thumb so I know I'm wrenching the correct direction on the correct pedal?



Couple of things here.  When you sit on the bike as if you were riding it...the right pedal(should be labeled with an R----if its labeled L then start pulling your hairs out now) is on your right and to tighten it remember: righty tigthy....to loosen it remember: lefty loosey...this logic follows on all the nuts and bolts on your bike by the way.  The pedal on your left side (which should be labeled L) is a bit tricky...this is the only tricky part on your bike like the big nut on the crank is opposite....meaning to loosen the pedal(and also to undo your bottom bracket) you have to turn right(CLOCK-WISE) and to tighten it you must turn left(COUNTER CLOCK-WISE)...having a tool that fits with a long handle for good leverage is a must as some of these pedals have been mounted for decades...a good penetrant helps a bunch...but knowing which way to turn will have you set for any case...if its real bad you may have to use a hammer to strike on the wrench just to break the rusty seizure.  Good luck let us know how it works out.


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2012)

If you go from the drive side both will unloosen counter clockwise.


----------

